# CPDs and an angelfish??



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Cardinal tetras are fairly small and hold their own with Angel fish frequently.. I didn't realize how small CPDs were until I actually had them in my tank. I have a very small Angel fish with them. It's in no way an issue right now as he's not big enough, but are CPDs too small to share space with an Angel fish? They're looking pretty small!


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

No experience, but I would say yes... when the Angels get large, you could loose some of the smaller CPD's.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, the largest I've seen normal FW angels was with two monsters that had 7" _bodies_ :eek5:

CPD (I assume you're talking about the celestial pearl danio) will only grow to 1", and an adult angelfish will snap up a 1" neon tetra in a heartbeat.

Heck, I just lost two 2.5"-bodied angelfish that choked on feeder guppies that were 1/2", so they start early!


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

jedimasterben said:


> Well, the largest I've seen normal FW angels was with two monsters that had 7" _bodies_ :eek5:
> 
> CPD (I assume you're talking about the celestial pearl danio) will only grow to 1", and an adult angelfish will snap up a 1" neon tetra in a heartbeat.
> 
> Heck, I just lost two 2.5"-bodied angelfish that choked on feeder guppies that were 1/2", so they start early!


Well thanks for scaring the sh*t out of me. So in addition to losing the Cpd I might lose the angel? That doesn't sound good. Well hopefully my angel doesn't choke!


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

DrewWoodside said:


> Well thanks for scaring the sh*t out of me. So in addition to losing the Cpd I might lose the angel? That doesn't sound good. Well hopefully my angel doesn't choke!


Oh come on, a bowel movement never hurt anyone! :icon_mrgr

If the angel wants it, it will try it. Their mouths are very small in contrast to their body size, but it won't stop them! Mine got the feeders almost down, but didn't quite make it. I could open their mouths and see the tail of the feeder sticking out.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

better learn the fisheimlich maneuver


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

kamikazi said:


> better learn the fisheimlich maneuver


How many ppl have actually lost a fish to choking? My baby angel is so badass looking i'd be devastated if he choked on a Cpd(sorry cpds.) Hopefully I'll get my hands on a second tank soon so neither has to die!


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

jedimasterben said:


> Oh come on, a bowel movement never hurt anyone! :icon_mrgr
> 
> If the angel wants it, it will try it. Their mouths are very small in contrast to their body size, but it won't stop them! Mine got the feeders almost down, but didn't quite make it. I could open their mouths and see the tail of the feeder sticking out.


2.5 inch bodies not including fins? I'd say my angel is at about 1.5 or just just under without the fins. I think I have a little time before I need to break out the Pepto..


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't had a fish choke (only been keeping fish like a year and a half though), but I have two angels in my 29, with pristella tetras, a lone cardinal and an oto. I've been worried that the angelfish might try to eat them, but they ignore them unless they have eggs, then they just keep everyone out of their area.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

kamikazi said:


> I haven't had a fish choke (only been keeping fish like a year and a half though), but I have two angels in my 29, with pristella tetras, a lone cardinal and an oto. I've been worried that the angelfish might try to eat them, but they ignore them unless they have eggs, then they just keep everyone out of their area.


Pristella's are .5 inches larger than CPDs and are slightly more full bodied.. Although my angel is really small. The thing is he has a really strong presence and a huge appetite. He always goes for the biggest flake then literally forces it down.. Worse case scenario I should have at least a few months before I have cause for serious concern..


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

DrewWoodside said:


> Pristella's are .5 inches larger than CPDs and are slightly more full bodied.. Although my angel is really small. The thing is he has a really strong presence and a huge appetite. He always goes for the biggest flake then literally forces it down.. Worse case scenario I should have at least a few months before I have cause for serious concern..


This. Just kinda watch when your angel is eating and you can really see how big their mouth opens up, I don't think it will be too long before your angel's cahones get bigger and tries to catch a [STRIKE]filet mignon[/strike] [strike]sip of your tasty beverage[/STRIKE] [STRIKE]candy bar[/STRIKE] CPD.


----------

